# anyone know anything about this breeder



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

i was researching my dogs pedigree and found "noblecroft" in her bloodlines. i was wondering if anyone knew anything about them. it is noblecroft german shepherds and they are in kansas i believe. thanks for any info.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Perhaps if you give us the dog's name in your dog's bloodlines?

There have been several people who use well-respected kennel names in their dogs' registration names without actually having a dog from that kennel nor the kennel knowing about the naming.


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

noblecroft ted-son super jet....and Laura Antonet Ted Noblecroft.


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

and she owned these dogs. in fact i know that ted just died last year. he was 13 and never had a health or hip problem.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Website: http://www.noblecroftgermanshepherds.com/


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What is a TT? This is off topic but I went to the Noblecroft site and it said 
HE EARNED HIS TT (BH)
FROM THE GERMAN SHEPHERD WORKING DOG
SPORT ASSOCIATION AT THE 2008 NATIONAL"

I thought a TT is a Temperament Test, that is not the same as a BH!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

temperament test is a sep. part of the bh. but it doesn't replace the obedience. So either he has a TT via ATTS and a bh, or one or none?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah I don't get it. We did the ATTS TT and it was not the BH. Maybe they just assume it's an American equivalent?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Then they would be wrong. a TT is not a BH


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Not by a long shot.


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

i've seen their website. i was wondering if anyone personally had heard of them or knew of them.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I know nothing of them, but I looked in their "Over the Years" page, and it looks like they have pretty talented dogs.


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

well i called and spoke to her myself. asked if she had a few minutes and explained that a few of her dogs were in my girls bloodlines. she was very nice and answered all my questions. she told me about some of her dogs and told me that my genna sounds alot like her grandfather. lol it was really nice to hear about the health and temperment of her dogs.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

FYI-- I think the AKC-WDS version of the BH is actually called the TT. 
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RES600.pdf page 23


----------

